

The Art of Thinking Clearly Under Great Pressure - fleaflicker
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/04/your-money/04wealth.html

======
fleaflicker
A bit long-winded but has some great lines:

 _Being clutch is the ability to do what you can do under normal conditions
under extreme pressure._

 _He was wrestling with something that inhibited clear thinking much more —
and causes people across a range of professions to choke under pressure. “The
biggest problem for me was pride,” he admitted._

